# 2002 Altima positive battery fuse blown



## Calixan (Mar 30, 2015)

Ok, I have an 02 Altima 2.5 4 cylinder. About a year ago my positive batter fuse cable blew. Towed it to Nissan because it was dead. They fixed it and removed the after market alarm I had no fob to. Then a few weeks later the fuse blew again. So I went and got the part myself! Replaced it and it was fine for 6 months. Replaced it again (also bought a second one to keep in my car) well that one blew the other day! Put the replacement one in and the minute I tried to start my car it made a weird whining noise followed by a few rapid clicks then the whole car was dead again (I'm mean everything)! I have tested the battery and did a load test. Tested the alternator, checked my negative ground, cleaned my battery cables ect. Any thought on what would make this fuse keep blowing when I try to start my car?


----------



## Calixan (Mar 30, 2015)

If you are not sure what part I'm talking about, this is it http://www.thenismoshop.com/Nissan-...or-Cable-Holder-Link--24380-79912_p_1081.html No I am not mechanic I dont work on cars (until now) but I am willing to try to fix this myself. I just need help. My dad was a mechanic and grew up watching and helping. These cars are nothing like the ones he worked on. Yes I am a girl haha


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Is it the 100 amp fusible link that's blowing? If so, there's a major intermittent short occurring somewhere in your electrical system. You'll have to use an ohmmeter and start trouble-shooting for the short. Start by disconnecting the positive (+) cable from the battery. Next unplug all the small fuses and work your way back by replugging the smaller fuses one at a time while watch the ommeter. Try to obtain a wiring diagram from a shop manual.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it's the 100A fusible link, the most likely source of the short is the alternator. That fusible link protects the 10-gauge power feed to the "BAT" connection on the back of the alternator. Of course, it would be a good idea to check that wire and make sure it's not shorting against something, but if not, suspect the alternator. That said, there are several fusible links there and we don't know which one has blown because you haven't provided us with that information. If it's one of the others, you would need to get a power distribution and ground wiring diagram and identify the circuit that are powered by that particular fusible link. Being intermittent, it may not be an easy short to locate and I would recommend someone who has good experience in auto electric to diagnose it.


----------

